# 2010 Winter Olympics Mascot



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

So the mascots for the 2010 was revealed recently.










For those that know the internet well, the first thing that came to my mind:
















Miga looks like Qoo from Coca~Cola (probably more common to those in Asia)

Those aside, personally I like the idea of using First Nations creatures. I believe the First Nations is an important part of Canada. But I think the character design doesn't reflect this. It doesn't look First Nation at all. They all look like bears in animal pajamas. It looks like some Asian characters designed to be cute so the Olympics can make money off of youngsters. Where is the Canadian Pride? :smilie_flagge17:

I vote Nay.

P.S. Made in China? I really hope these are safe and not made with pet fur.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

2010 - secret code for "government finding new ways to sell us out"


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

It looks like brilliant marketing to me. This will really appeal to kids and you know....... whatever kids want..........parents will buy. 

I like it! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Then there's their sidekick. Mukmuk, a rare Vancouver Island marmot.
Apparently, this little critter is more popular.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Then there's their sidekick. Mukmuk, a rare Vancouver Island marmot.
> Apparently, this little critter is more popular.


you know...they should of just stuck with my idea in the first place,


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Maybe I'm just in an *off* mood today but it seems to me that our own government is clueless and makes us look like bloody primitive idiots! Have you ever seen the Canadian pavillion at Epcot in Disneyworld Florida? It's a bloody embarrassment of beavertail hats and a variety of other lame products not representative of us at all. I don't like being portrayed this way. 

Sorry, but I think those mascots are butt-ugly. A big NAY for me. Why not go with animated icicles or snowflakes or something?

(GuitaristZ, is that your family pet? Pretty funny! Thanks for the laugh.... I need it today)


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> (GuitaristZ, is that your family pet? Pretty funny! Thanks for the laugh.... I need it today)


nah...







he was last night's delicious dinner


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> nah...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tastes like chicken!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ya i think they look kinda silly, and seeing as how the whole world will be watching- geez
i understand wanting to show the native aspect- of course they should, but those mascots dont look like anything from native folklore- they look like as the OP mentioned- bad asian cartoons

laristotle pointed out the marmot- i saw a discovery channel show on that marmot, and they were calling it possibly the most endangered species in the world- i think they said there are an estimated 30 in the wild left, they captured some and are breeding them, but when they released the first batch of 5 they were all eaten by cougars- now they building a electrically fenced pen to put the next batch in when they are released- seems these things are so docile that they cant be bothered to hide when attacked.
was kinda sad and depressing, but utterly canadian.


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

I DO see the Asian influence, and I will profess I've never been West of Ontario, but isn't there a significant portion of the population in the Vancouver area of Asian descent? Or is that just one of the rumours that trickles its way East? The mascots aren't just representing Canada (come on, the Sasquatch-thing can do that!), but Vancouver.

Why do we need some hard-core gritty mascots? What's wrong with cute and fuzzy  Vancouver has to SPEND a lot to upgrade/build facilities for Olympians and spectators. I've heard Athens had economic trouble after hosting the Olympics. So what if it's a cash-grab. If you don't like it, don't endorse it.

Me, being female and under 30, find them kind of cute 

Cadence


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

I didn't like them one bit. But I just it's how many $$$ they can bring in.


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

Cadence said:


> I DO see the Asian influence, and I will profess I've never been West of Ontario, but isn't there a significant portion of the population in the Vancouver area of Asian descent? Or is that just one of the rumours that trickles its way East? The mascots aren't just representing Canada (come on, the Sasquatch-thing can do that!), but Vancouver.
> 
> Why do we need some hard-core gritty mascots? What's wrong with cute and fuzzy  Vancouver has to SPEND a lot to upgrade/build facilities for Olympians and spectators. I've heard Athens had economic trouble after hosting the Olympics. So what if it's a cash-grab. If you don't like it, don't endorse it.
> 
> ...


You're right, there is a huge population of Asians here. Too many, especially in Richmond. Asians have taken over this place. Its way beyond the idea of Multiculturalism. Want a trip to Asia? Just come to Richmond. I heard its the same for Richmond Hill. What a coincidence.
They are cute, but if the mascots are to represent the Aboriginal Culture, why not make them look Aboriginal? Asians do not represent Canada. Asians represent Asia!

Vancouver never had the money to host the Olympics. The money being spent now should have been used elsewhere (Loud and clear: HEALTH CARE). Instead people are being negatively affected, many due to businesses closing down from all the constructions :frown:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> They are cute, but if the mascots are to represent the Aboriginal Culture, why not make them look Aboriginal? Asians do not represent Canada. Asians represent Asia!


well the idea i believe was to create creatures from native mythology- at least that was how i deciphered it- but the actual native creatures would have not been very cute or cuddly- i dunno-
interesting read here- pointing out past goofy mascots, and a bunch of folks complaining at the end- but the part about the little girl loving them kinda shifts the focus.
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNe...ncouver_mascot_071127/20071127?hub=TopStories

here is a telling quote from there-


> The new mascots were designed by Meomi Design based in Vancouver. The company -- headed by Vicki Wong in Vancouver and Michael Murphy in Los Angeles -- has created art for Google, Electronic Arts, Time Out Magazine and Girls, Inc.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

kous said:


> So the mascots for the 2010 was revealed recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does look like a Korean or Japanese design. Even the characters' names sound Korean and Japanese. Su-mi is a woman's given name in Korean and Gatchi sounds like the Korean word ga'chi (together, as in 'Let's go together'). Miga sounds both Japanese and Korean. It looks like a romanization of the spelling of Micah in Korean to me (Could it be a hidden biblical reference?) or a shortening of mikado (common name for the variety of chrysanthemum, which is now a disfavored term used to refer to the Japanese Emperor).


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow... could I ever NOT care one way or the other.....


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Geeeeez - I can't even pronounce their names ....


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> Wow... could I ever NOT care one way or the other.....


Don't care either, just making observations.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I thought of Pokemon.

They're no better or worse than most Olympic mascots.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

> I thought of Pokemon.


Hey, print up some Olympic mascot "trading cards" and make a bundle


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hey just be glad they didn't use a tanuki. i'll let you guys do you're own research on that one kkjuw

but seriously, there seems to be sooo much more to canada than natives. i don't understand why everything has to always involve them in some way or other.


----------

